# Spawn Log HM&DBL Tail



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Last night, just before dark, i put Graphite and Amythest in the spawning tank after following OFL conditioning advice.

This morning their is a large nest under the Cup, and i see something that dosnt look like bubbles, but im not sure if they are eggs. They are light-tan. The female isnt eggy, and Graphite is mostly staying under his nest, He zooms after her all puffed out if he sees her, and returns to his nest. 
I cant really see under the nest, my tank is on the floor, the tank dots are more on the top/middle. 
Should i leave her in, or take her out? 
She dosnt have stress stripes and isnt all clamped, but isnt Eggy any dosnt have any bars. 

Also, dose it sound like he has eggs in the nest?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ello?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i need to know weather or not to take her out. She is submissive to him, he ignores her untill she comes near his nest, then he chases her away and gose back to tending his nest. No stripes, bars, big bellys or clamped fins...


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like there are eggs there but its hard to know without pics... >_>

I'd take her out.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i tried to take pics...but its a huge tank and he moved the cup into the middle of the tank (soz he could make his bubble nest under the cup and BOTH IAL lol.) 

I think i will her out, ill wait for a third opinion (no one is getting torn up or being mean ATM), ill most likly take her out if i dont get a for sure.
Ill try again with the pics..im just scrrd ill drop my camera onto his nest O.O;


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Got a pic, but i have to wait till i can use the desktop to load it. :/


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

If your seeing small tan orbs that are not bubbles and she is no longer eggy I can see no other conclusion than that you have succesfully spawned your fish and that there are indeed eggs in that nest ;-) 
Can't wait for the pics. !


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok. i will remove her. 
now the hard part starts!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.....

If the male is staying under the nest and appears to be mouthing/tending to the nest/eggs....then you most likely have eggs....you will know in 24-32h at 80F...good that you went ahead and took her out....even if the spawn wasn't a success you can always try again......


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes. He is tending to his nest consistantly. I feel bad, i forgot to ancor the Cup to the wall of the tank, so he is haveing to make up for any slight movement in the water by moveing bubbles. (though i forgot to ancor it, HES the one who pushed it into the middle of the tank.)

She is good and healthy, less beat up then when i first introduced her to the sorority. I do think i have OFL to thank, her conditioning tips made sure they both wanted to spawn, and it went fast and smooth! ( i did have to add some cold water to get them going.)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have a filter running I would turn if off.....


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont have a filter in the spawning tank.

This is the only half decent pic i could get of the nest.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey congrats!!!! i will be keeping an eye on this thread!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

you should Mern, your the one who suggested the pair. lol.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

oh, just collected some Duckweed. its going to be a pain in the butt to get clean.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha. ya and they are a cool pair!!!! and wanna know somethin funny? i was reading your signature and it said making Mer-bettas i laughed cause i thought it meant you were breeding bettas for me because my name is mernin!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

hahaha! it works!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

oh, good news, my worm culture lives!!!
i thought they had died, but i opend the container to see today, and i saw little shines of a million little wiggilers! yay!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

huurayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

So, hows that (not so) little girl i sent you?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

she is doin wonderful in her own 5 gallon tank and i am conditioning her to breed once one of the breeding tanks open up and clear out!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ound slike she is good and happy. 

Saddly, i am havein to recondition Graphite and Amy...their wher no eggs in the nest.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I was worried about Graphite, he wasnt eating when i went to recondition him.

So, since Molotov was already conditiond, he and Amy are now in togeather. Molotov is a Butterfly Half moon Dragon scale Plakat (say that 10X fast).

He has started his bubble nest, and she is looking stripy (in a good way lol).


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyy. hopefully they breed!!! i love molotov. he is so sweet looking!!!! good luck and remember just pm me if you need ANYTHING!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yees i will Mernin!

I do to...im getting frustrated.

Ya know what would be an AWESOME outcome of this spawn? (i know like a 1% chance of this) a Purple-Butterfly Double HM Dragon scale Plakat.  i wish. but the odds of that are slim to.. well none.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you will definatly get a lot of dragon marbles. they will all be beautiful!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, i just have to cross all my digits and hope they spawn. Hes got his nest goin, she isnt Eggy, but she has hot-pink bars on her belly, and he is randomly chasing her. 

I offer him an IAL, a Styrofoam cup,and a square of bubble wrap....and he makes his nest on top of the breeders mop.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ha. one of my bettas actually made a nest under the sponge on the sponge filter! again good luck and i am crossing my digits too.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

is it a good sign if he goes from working on his bubble nest like mad to flaring and chasing after her because he saw her from across the tank, to her following him all over?

Im just a tad bit worried about his nest placement...iv seen her go under the nest to look at it, and she has to wiggle to get back out. He has to wiggle in, wiggle out, and wiggle along the sides....but i guess his instincts know more then i do so...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To make observing much easier, I don't normally use cups, floating plants, or whatever. Instead I cover the top of the tank/tub where I want him to nest with something dark while the rest is either left opened or covered with a rather see through plastic.

Sometimes it's hard to tell if they've spawned or not, specially if we can't see them. But usually if the females keeps returning to the nest, they haven't spawned. But if the female always keeps away or if the male always attacks her every time she comes close, they've probably spawned.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I know they havent spawned yet, he is still building the bubble-condo. Just wanted to make sure things are on the right track.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok so.. NOW i can do the "i have eggys" dance.
She was big'n'eggy earlier, and her fins wher all intact... now she fins are kinda tatterd, no more eggy tummy.. and after 2 checks, those little white orbs under the bubble nest arnt see through...EGGYS!!!

He is staying Near the nest, but not constanly mouthing it.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

YaY for EGGIES!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he doesn't spend alot of time under the nest, but all of the eggs/wigglers are still in the nest


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

...he gobbled them up...


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OH NO!!!! Were they hatched? maybe some are hidden? My male hid mine once they hatched and i thought he ate them so i removed him, but then they all came out. *hoping theres some left!*


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh nooo. so sorry about that. check and watch if there are any fry left to save!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he ate the eggs. Then he stayed on the other side of the tank. --.-- im having difficulty with this.. and i just dont get it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he is pouting becuse he knows im mad at him.

But on a lighter side, both the CT's im conditioning are building bubble nests in their cups. (the male AND the female.)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha female bubble nesting. what pair is this?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

This pair








Pyrite







Opal


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

You're little female is absolutely adorable! I love her :-D


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

that is going to be some crazy colored fry. That male is amazing and the female is just as nice!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you.
Im not going to get excited untill i have fry free swimming and wanting omnoms this time.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Mar, you should see Pyrite when he is all flaird, i think he is a black orchid. His fin looks like liquid when he is fully flaird out.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

that is probobly a good idea but I have confidence in you either way!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think he is a copper red. a black orchid is black with blue.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ohh ok. lol.


----------

